# Look what David found today ....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure some of these are mushrooms; but certainly need some validation about them; so would greatly appreciate someone telling me which of these are good edible mushrooms. (Some may be lichens and/or non-edible fungus; so please identify those too.)

All these were around the bottom of a dead maple tree.














































continued ...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

These next ones were on the ground in part of the pastures.














































continued ...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

continuing ...




















This next two were on gumball trees he had cut down last year.




















The next ones were on dead trees we couldn't identify as it was so old.










continued ...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

continuing ...















































This was on dead a cedar log that had fallen over last year.










Last, but certainly not the least of David's findings today was this...do you recognize it?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Id a frog/toad from a belly shot? You're asking a lot. Cute little guy/gal.

Unfortunately I know of only 2 edible fungi. I'm pitiful. I know I'm missing a lot.
You have no giant puffballs, I can tell you that much.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL yeah, David took that picture. How he find those little things so often is beyond me. (When he was a child, I would find them either in his pockets or under his baseball cap.)

I know I have several pictures of the same "type" of mushrooms. I was hoping parts that could not be seen in one picture would be seen in another...just not sure what parts to look for. I was thinking the yellow/orangy ones were sulfur except that sulfur does not have stems. And I believe some are lichens (the ones without stems/gills). I am starting to suspect none of these are worth finding or someone would have posted about them already.  

I think I'm startng to get a handle on the delicacies of identifying shroons though; just not sure enough to attempt to cook them. I want to be able to understand them so badly. It seems that it would be such fun!

In looking over the pictures, I am thinking David should have taken a close up of the underside where the gills were and where the head was connected to the stem....I'll ask him to do that.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

That is some collection Mot. If the ones on the decaying log are edible, you will have found a good food resourch to revisit each year until the tree is completely consumed. If you can not find any edible ones occuring naturally on your property, you could consider falling a tree out in the bush, boring holes in it, and then buying edible mushroom plugs to insert in the holes. Once the the colony gets rooted you would have a great resourch for years, and all you would have to do is go walk out into your woods to get it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The white amanita with your hand behind it is poisonous. Don't eat it. 
I don't know about all the lichens.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Mekasmom, I googled Amanita and they all showed with colored tops; however, I can certainly see a resemblance with that species and the first 4 white ones above. Thank you for helping.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks CB. I'm still trying to find out for sure if it is even a mushroom...may be a lichen as I see no gills or stem.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

There are many fungi that do not have steams or gills - no stems or gills does not mean what you have is a lichen. 

Please read this about mushroom poisonings: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushroom_poisoning

At the link, you also will find a picture of a poison amanita _without_ a colored cap - and the dangerous young mushroom next to it looks just like an innocent white puffball...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Meconella. I went over to that url and looked; and now I'm concerned about all David found. I think tomorrow I will call the local ag dept and see if someone knows about wild mushrooms who will come talk with me.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

motdaugrnds said:


> Mekasmom, I googled Amanita and they all showed with colored tops; however, I can certainly see a resemblance with that species and the first 4 white ones above. Thank you for helping.


These are amanitas--
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=623&q=amanita&gbv=2&oq=amanita&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=3272l6910l0l7310l9l9l1l0l0l0l218l1187l1.5.2l8l0#hl=en&gbv=2&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=amanita+rubescens&pbx=1&oq=amanita+rubescens&aq=f&aqi=g1g-S2g-mS1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=14966l18295l0l18461l10l9l0l0l0l0l243l1424l0.7.2l9l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=13a4ca7b4790e8d3&biw=1280&bih=623[/ame]


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I believe in post #2, the first 2 pics are inedible mushrooms. The other pics in post 2 appear to be amanita (did they start out as a puffball shape?). Inedible.

Post 1, those are certainly some type of wood ear mushrooms, possibly edible. But its hard to tell from pictures. 


I would suggest buying the Natl Audobon mushroom book. Anything by Lincoff is fantastic.

also if you're looking to grow mushrooms check out Stamets books, and Hadler's medicinal mushroom.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Well, I did call the local agri agent and was sorely disappointed. He told me there was no one that he knew of in this state who was knowledgeable about wild mushrooms. He did give me one man's name at the university and I have sent him an email. Seems he is working on some mushroom project; as yet he has not responded.

Thank you so much Idigbeets. I will be sure and check on those books.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

*BEWARE !!!*

All four of these are *Destroying Angel* Amanitas, also known as *Deadly Angel* also known as the *Death Cap*. Latin name is *Amanita virosa*. 

They are absolutely the most toxic, most deadly, fastest working of all the poisonous mushrooms of all classifications. It's not even advisable to handle them with your bare hands. Seriously. 

It's extremely important to know how to identify these because in their early stage when they're just coming up out of the ground before they develop their stem they look very much like firm white puffballs. Some of the worst poisoning cases have been from people mistaking young Destroying Angels for puffballs. To properly identify what looks like a white puffball you have to cut it in half straight down the middle from top to bottom to see if it has an immature stem growing inside the mushroom. If there is evidence of an immature stem inside then it's not a puffball, it's a Destroying Angel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amanita_virosa

More pictures of Destroying Angels below. Examine them all carefully to take note of all features. If you have these growing on your properties around livestock or children you should dispose of these mushrooms immediately. Don't grind them into the ground, you should remove them entirely including the root and dispose of them somewhere there's no chance of the spores from them growing anywhere.


[ame]http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&cp=20&gs_id=2v&xhr=t&q=amanita+deadly+angel&pq=amanita+pantherina&biw=1024&bih=567&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&wrapid=tljp1317353901265046&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi[/ame]




motdaugrnds said:


> These next ones were on the ground in part of the pastures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





motdaugrnds said:


> continuing ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you naturelover, we are doing just that!


----------

